# Log Splitter



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Folks

Anyone out there use a log splitter (electric or petrol)?

Both recommendations and 'avoid this product at all costs' appreciated.

I've hired a couple of electric ones but they were hard work on my poor old back.

Cheers

Brooksy


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

We have a couple at work...an electric one, and a hydraulic one that goes on the back of a tractor. The electric one is fine, and splits most logs with ease...it's double ended, so as you split one log and the blade travels to the right, it leaves a space so you can put another log in behind which will be split when the blade travels to the left if that makes sense! The hydraulic one is very powerful, and acts vertically. It's basically a splitting wedge on the end of a hydraulic ram. We use that for splitting big logs, but beware of what wood you're using. Most softwoods (pine or conifer) split easily. Hardwoods such as beech, oak, hazel are fine too. The hardest to split...and even the hydraulic struggles with this, is elm. I don't have a pic of the electric one , but here's the hydraulic one on the back of the tractor.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a foot operated one from coopers of Stortford. Avoid at all costs. Got a refund. Gone back to splitting by hand. One day I will have to try something else but I think you get what you pay for.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

When I was a Boy Scout all you needed was a sharp axe and some hard graft










:lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

My dad uses a really good numatic one ,it's a scary bit of kit but goes through wood like knives through butter.

Look for a good axe though can't go wrong keeps you fit and on your toes .

I grew up swinging axes and chainsaws ,was a dab hand with a mcculloch at the age of ten ,the neighbours never saw the funny side when i'd wear my hockey mask whilst cutting wood .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> My dad uses a really good numatic one ,it's a scary bit of kit but goes through wood like knives through butter.
> 
> Look for a good axe though can't go wrong keeps you fit and on your toes .
> 
> I grew up swinging axes and chainsaws ,was a dab hand with a mcculloch at the age of ten ,the neighbours never saw the funny side when i'd wear my hockey mask whilst cutting wood .


 msl:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i take it your first name is JASON then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Axes are for cutting down trees, not splitting logs IMHO. You need a good splitting maul, and some elbow grease :yes: .

Someone gave us an oak tree.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought you used a grenade Paul?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

chris.ph said:


> i take it your first name is JASON then :lol: :lol:


You do know his name really is Jason? :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh! The smell of woodsmoke in the mornings! No more for me due to asthma and rhinitis!!! 

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I thought you used a grenade Paul?


Still got the grenade and use it occasionally, but it was no good when dealing with this many logs...and especially when it was oak. Also found it much more dangerous than the maul.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a splitting maul ,used to use sledge and wedges on those tricky knotty logs . Next door neighbour is a treesurgeon/coal merch very handy .

My name is Jason ,I have a restraining order for going anywhere near disused holiday parks or spooky lakes.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I did this lot today. Started with a petrol chainsaw but moved on to the electric. So much quieter on the ears and easy to use. I detest the petrol job really but if youâ€™re along way from home it scores.

I use a maul on the larger stuff and a grenade only as a last resort. Iâ€™ve got a vintage pedal power axe sharpener that is brilliant. Should have taken a photo.

I grow a lot of my own timber. Planted a 100 Willows about 12 years ago and I coppice them. The double door store is near the house, in case we get cut off and holds about 4 lorry loads. I got more still out in the field that needs bringing in.

Great thing about logs is you get warm twice. Once when youâ€™re cutting and again when youâ€™re burning.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

What is your favorite wood to burn/cut ,mine was apple .helped remove an orchard once and always remember it being a pleasure to cut and burn.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

We've just got a load of silver birch, burns really nice.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

jaslfc5 said:


> What is your favorite wood to burn/cut ,mine was apple .helped remove an orchard once and always remember it being a pleasure to cut and burn.


Yeah apple is a treat when youâ€™re offered it but I love willow as I grow it and it burns fast and hot and more importantly grows back!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Having your own crop of logs is very nice well done . When we first had the fire installed we made the big mistake of burning railway sleepers with no chimney linning . A very smelly and messy and expensive mistake.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> We have a couple at work...an electric one, and a hydraulic one that goes on the back of a tractor. The electric one is fine, and splits most logs with ease...it's double ended, so as you split one log and the blade travels to the right, it leaves a space so you can put another log in behind which will be split when the blade travels to the left if that makes sense! The hydraulic one is very powerful, and acts vertically. It's basically a splitting wedge on the end of a hydraulic ram. We use that for splitting big logs, but beware of what wood you're using. Most softwoods (pine or conifer) split easily. Hardwoods such as beech, oak, hazel are fine too. The hardest to split...and even the hydraulic struggles with this, is elm. I don't have a pic of the electric one , but here's the hydraulic one on the back of the tractor.


Here's the Wessex in action.....split about 2 tons of pine today....these were all sections of trunk, about 18" diameter and 8" thick.

Here's a section of trunk on the splitter...



Starting the split.....always start at the edge....if you hammer a splitting wedge or grenade into the middle, it'll have no effect, except to get stuck...if you start at the edge, it should split the log right through...as here.



A couple of minutes later...ready for stacking...


----------

